# via M3364 graphic driver



## aljon_aynako

hello good morning guys! 

i need ur help .. 

where can i download this via M3364 graphic driver? coz i 
cannot play big games plzz do help me .. thanks looking forward for the reply..


----------



## deanj20

http://rapidsharedownload.net/dl/via+m3364+drivers.html

Let me know if this works or not.


----------



## aljon_aynako

i need free download .. anyway thanks for this


----------



## johnb35

What model of computer do you have?  Or do you know the model of the motherboard?


----------



## aljon_aynako

http://i41.tinypic.com/2qk3qir.png
http://i39.tinypic.com/24112d0.jpg 

check this .. my dxdiag


----------



## deanj20

> i need free download .. anyway thanks for this



RapidShare is free - you just have to create an account. But johnb35 will probably be able to find you another download w/ no registration required.


----------



## johnb35

Not sure if this driver will work or not but give it a try.

http://www.viaarena.com/Driver/p4m9...6(ce)_24-10-04p_bld2_win7_viawsetup_logod.zip


----------



## aljon_aynako

ok sir! still waiting for the reply .. thanks


----------



## johnb35

If that driver don't work then try the vista driver from MSI

http://www.msi.com/index.php?func=driverfile&dno=2456&i=1


----------



## aljon_aynako

johnb35 said:


> Not sure if this driver will work or not but give it a try.
> 
> http://www.viaarena.com/Driver/p4m9...6(ce)_24-10-04p_bld2_win7_viawsetup_logod.zip



this download would help to play big games??? this is graphic driver?


----------



## aljon_aynako

OMG !!! it works!! .. yessssssssssss!! but there are some lags!! any help again?


----------



## johnb35

If you want to play demanding games then you will need a dedicated video card.


----------



## aljon_aynako

johnb35 said:


> If you want to play demanding games then you will need a dedicated video card.



rocks!!


----------



## aljon_aynako

w3w.. can i upgraded this graphic card??


----------



## johnb35

Do you have an open dedicated video card port such as an agp or pci-express?  I've checked the specs for that motherboard and there is an available pci-express port.


----------



## aljon_aynako

johnb35 said:


> Do you have an open dedicated video card port such as an agp or pci-express?  I've checked the specs for that motherboard and there is an available pci-express port.



yes i have .. and i dont have video card ..


----------

